# PPPoE Setup With Bridge0?



## mxc (Apr 6, 2015)

Hi all,

I am attempting to set up a PPPoE connection. The box has a WiFi card and a Ethernet card which have been bound to bridge0 as the WiFi card acts as an APN. When setting up the /etc/ppp/ppp.conf file I have tried both

```
set device PPPoE:bridge0
```
and

```
set device PPPoE:bge0
```

In the first case I get an error like

```
tun0: Warning: deflink: Device (PPPoE:bridge0) must begin with a '/', a '!' or contain at least one ':'
```

With the second setup I have to have this in the /var/log/ppp.log


```
Apr  6 16:20:56 nemisis ppp[20084]: tun0: Phase: deflink: Connected!
Apr  6 16:20:56 nemisis ppp[20084]: tun0: Phase: deflink: opening -> dial
Apr  6 16:20:56 nemisis ppp[20084]: tun0: Phase: deflink: dial -> carrier
Apr  6 16:21:01 nemisis ppp[20084]: tun0: Phase: deflink: Disconnected!
Apr  6 16:21:01 nemisis ppp[20084]: tun0: Phase: deflink: carrier -> hangup
Apr  6 16:21:01 nemisis ppp[20084]: tun0: Phase: deflink: Connect time: 5 secs: 0 octets in, 0 octets out
Apr  6 16:21:01 nemisis ppp[20084]: tun0: Phase: deflink: 0 packets in, 0 packets out
Apr  6 16:21:01 nemisis ppp[20084]: tun0: Phase:  total 0 bytes/sec, peak 0 bytes/sec on Mon Apr  6 16:20:56 2015
```
There is not much to go on for the disconnect. How can I get more info on why its failing?

Copy of ppp.conf

```
default:
#  set log Phase tun command # you can add more detailed logging if you wish
#  set ifaddr 10.0.0.1/0 10.0.0.2/0
set log Chat Command Connect Filter Phase tun Error Alert

axxess:
  set redial 1 0
  set reconnect 3 23
  set mtu max 1492
  set mru max 1492
  set speed sync
  set device PPPoE:bge0
  set authname user1@learndrupal
  set authkey topsecret
  #set server /var/run/internet "" 0177
  set dial
  #set login
  #add default HISADDR
  disable acfcomp protocomp
  disable ipv6cp
  enable mssfixup
  enable dns
  enable lqr
  enable echo
  accept lqr
  add! default HISADDR
  #open
```


----------

